
Turbo Pascal 3 on $13 esp32 microcontroller - andrewstuart
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=6bASIWiZPp8<p>On this device: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.aliexpress.com&#x2F;item&#x2F;33014937190.html<p>With FabGL, from this repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;fdivitto&#x2F;FabGL<p>And if Turbo Pascal ain&#x27;t enough for you:<p>Emulating Altair 8800 on esp32<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=MFYpXwqQZ_I<p>Wordstar 4 word processor on esp32<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=QiB7WgNVZLs<p>Altair Basic on esp32<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=7ZEusFKKmTg<p>BBC Basic, Nevada Basic, forth, lisp on esp32<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=y_Y5Z7Ks5yA<p>CP&#x2F;M Formatting C and D - MBASIC<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=yiSvToO-7sc
======
andrewstuart
Clickable:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bASIWiZPp8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bASIWiZPp8)

On this device:
[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33014937190.html](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33014937190.html)

With FabGL, from this repo:
[https://github.com/fdivitto/FabGL](https://github.com/fdivitto/FabGL)

 _And if Turbo Pascal ain 't enough for you_:

Emulating Altair 8800 on esp32
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFYpXwqQZ_I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFYpXwqQZ_I)

Wordstar 4 word processor on esp32
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiB7WgNVZLs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiB7WgNVZLs)

Altair Basic on esp32
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZEusFKKmTg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZEusFKKmTg)

BBC Basic, Nevada Basic, forth, lisp on esp32
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_Y5Z7Ks5yA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_Y5Z7Ks5yA)

CP/M Formatting C and D - MBASIC
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiSvToO-7sc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiSvToO-7sc)

